# [Eberron] Warforged names



## tecnowraith (Dec 30, 2009)

I am to about roll up a warforged Arcane Warrior type or Tank and I need a name. I am wanting a name that fits the concept of being a magical warrior. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 30, 2009)

1) Any natural or magical material noted for toughness or magic can be used as a name, a nickname or morphed into one: Mithril, Uru, Steel, Jade, Adam Ant, "Diamond" Dave, "Cold Iron" Luke, "Ironhead" Dan, "Starmetal" Sam.

2) Any magical/occult term can be used as a name or part of a name: "Octarine" Dave, Rod O'Wonder, Aurasmith*, "Ouija" Brad.

3) Referencing a metal band can be fun: Prong, Static X, Iron Maiden, S.O.D.

4) Referencing sci-fi, fantasy & horror can be fun, either straight up or altered: Robby, Data, Dalek/Kaled, Marvin, LeMarchand, Pinocchio, Iron Giant, FerroUomo (Iron Man), Ragazzo DiAstro (Astro-Boy).  

5) Names that reflect the deeper nature of the PC can also be a blast.

For instance, I suggested LeMarchand in #4 above: that would be a Warforged who was designed as a sentient gateway to Hell.  IOW, he's a Warforged version of a LeMarchand Box (as seen in the various Hellraiser movies), and would have (among other things) Adamantine or Mithril Body, Infernal Heritage and Infernal Shout among his feats.
(http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/269305-post-your-nifty-warforged-pc-concepts.html)


So...what more can you tell us about him?

*Yes, there is a pun in that one.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Dec 30, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind is that it is quite in character for a warforged to go nameless until given a name by his companions.  (Depending on how serious the other players (and their PCs) are, this can either lead to excellent names, or silly names.  Of course, you and the DM are free to reject silly names.)

One warforged PC in my game went this route, and ended up being called "Blank."  (As in, "So, me, the wizard, and -- what's your PC's name again?  You don't have one?  Huh.  Okay, so me, the wizard, and <blank> head out to sell the loot ... ")  It eventually actually became his name.  Not great, but we kinda liked it.

As for suggestions, I actually kinda like onomatopoeic names: Zorch, Zot, Flash, Blam, Whir, things like that.  But -- like Blank -- they can fall _just this side_ of not-serious-enough for some folks.


----------



## tecnowraith (Dec 30, 2009)

Problem is this id for D&D online, the MMO. So name change later on. Does Arsenal work for meaning that he is an arsenal of both magical and non-magical weapons?


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Dec 30, 2009)

"Arsenal" is gonna get you killed by football hooligans.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 30, 2009)

Arsenal is a perfectly good name.  It could describe what he is, it could describe where he was found, it could describe what he is considered to be part of.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 30, 2009)

There is a popular story thread on here that has two Warforged characters named after elements on the periodic table.  You could start there.

Also, any name that describes what's he's made of may be appropriate, such as precious metals, gemstones, or types of wood. 

Transfomers have a tradition of being named after their physcial characteristics, personality, or function.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 30, 2009)

Herobizkit said:


> Transfomers have a tradition of being named after their physcial characteristics, personality, or function.




"Hi, my name is Bender.  I'm a bender bot!"


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 30, 2009)

tecnowraith said:


> Problem is this is for D&D online, the MMO.



Chances are, then, any name you pick will likely be taken, so get real creative.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2009)

IOW, Ratchet or Klank might not be available.

Widget, Gear, Sprocket or Cog might not be, though.

Hammer might be fun...especially if you do lots of damage.  "Please, Hammer, don't hurt 'em!"

(Which reminds me- I've always wanted to play a D&D PC who was a dual-wielder of hammers of some kind.  They'd be made of alchemical silver.  The PC's name?  Maxwell.)


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 31, 2009)

Props for the Ratchet and Klank nod.  I love that series of games.

... and you know you're a fuddy-duddy when you state (and recognize) Beatles references, unless you bought the Rock Band version of same.


----------



## Mark1733 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wolfram (the other name for Tungsten, a very strong metal).  

Sounds natural, but has a modern technical meaning


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Maxwell

I'm a 42 year old music nut: I have 5K+ CDs, in addition to the cassettes and LPs that I haven't been able to replace.  All still playable, and I have the tech to do so...

And "Maxwell's Silver Hammer" has always been one of my favorite Beatles songs- both the original and the Steve Martin version (from the _Sgt. Pepper's_ movie).

Re: Wolfram

That's a good suggestion- old or even archaic names for materials and the like could be a very rich source of ideas to mine.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Dec 31, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's a good suggestion- old or even archaic names for materials and the like could be a very rich source of ideas to mine.



  Yes.. I always think of old alchemical terms when I think warforged.  "I am Colcothar Creech!"

Or you could just name him "Rusty".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice stuff in there.

What about Alphonse Elric?


----------



## Mark1733 (Dec 31, 2009)

the_orc_within said:


> Yes.. I always think of old alchemical terms when I think warforged.  "I am Colcothar Creech!"
> 
> Or you could just name him "Rusty".





What about "Ferronious"  with Ferro for Iron.

I don't think you could get away with Ironius


----------

